# Duthies II PD87 (any info?)



## Setumar (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Anyone have info on what is hapening to the Duthies II PD87 ?

On my last visit home to Peterhead in August i took some photos of her in harbour and leaving Pererhead but she had no name or registration painted forward or aft, maybe she has been sold.

Hopefully someone has heard news on her.

Cheers, Alan.


----------

